# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Za mała tarczyca

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mając 12 lat leczyłam się na niedoczynność tarczycy - brałam hormony. Po roku leczenia poziom TSH wrócił do normy kazano odstawić mi tabletki. TSH badam od tamtego czasu co roku i jest w normie. 4 lata temu (w wieku 23 lat) postanowiłam wybrać się profilaktycznie do endokrynologa. Kazał zrobić USG, zrobiłam i  z USG wyszło, że moja tarczyca jest za mała (jak to Pani dr określiła jest wielkości tarczycy dziecka a nie dorosłej kobiety). Przepisała hormony po mimo dobrego TSH. Po konsultacji z lekarzem rodzinnym, który powiedzial że jak TSH jest w normie to znaczy że tarczyca jest mała ale się wyrabia i po co szprycować się hormonami odstawiłam je. Teraz mój problem powrócił gdyż planuje zajść w ciąże, a hormon tarczycy ma tu duże znaczenie. Nie wiem tak naprawde kogo słuchać, zdrowy rozsądek podpowiada mi, że robie dobrze nie biąrąc hormonów skoro ich poziom jest w normie, ale może to złe myślenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zrobiłam wyniki hormonów i przedstawiają się one następująco: 
WYNIKI: 
TSH 2,11 norma [0,27-4,2]
fT3 3,49 norma [1,8-4,6]
fT4 1,09 norma [0,93-1,7]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wiem, że dawno ale może komuś się przydać kto jak i ja szuka wiadomości - mi też powiedziano, że sie wyrabia to nie mam brac hormonów, bo po co skoro w normie, ale jest mega za mała.. No i jestem pod kontrolą,, tylko właśnie lekarz powiedział, że jak będę planowała ciąże to mam się od razu zgłosić i wtedy będą hormony bo jak taka tarczyca wyrabia na mnie jedną to na dwoje na pewno nie da rady i mogłoby dojść do poronienia..

----------

